
What3Words – Give Precise coordinates anywhere in the world in 3 words - kinnth
http://what3words.com/
======
mchahn
This has been posted about a dozen times in the past year. Approximately once
a month. It almost seems like they have been spaced out this way on purpose.

------
twiceaday
To get on a meter scale we need about eight digits per lat / long, say nine
digits in total. We can get nine digits by multiplying three three digit
numbers. So we only need the top 1000 common words. Neat.

------
kinnth
Really cool video explaining the concept here -
[https://vimeo.com/112227335](https://vimeo.com/112227335)

------
rajington
Really wish they didn't do plural of words...

